# Giampaolo nuovo allenatore dell'Empoli 2015/2016



## admin (8 Giugno 2015)

L'Empoli, orfano di Sarri passato al Napoli, cerca una nuova guida tecnica. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, a meno di clamorosi ripensamenti il nuovo allenatore dell'Empoli 2015/2016 sarà Marco Giampaolo.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2015)

Empoli prima squadra retrocessa in Serie B.


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2015)

E l'Empoli ci saluta.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2015)

Retrocessione già scritta. Garantito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2015)

Mi avete anticipato. Abbiamo già la prima retrocessa della prossima stagione, la seconda secondo me sarà una tra il Frosinone e il Carpi, se non tutte e due.


----------



## Mou (8 Giugno 2015)

L'Empoli quindi ha scelto di retrocedere. Ok.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Buon ritorno in Serie B


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2015)

Non riesco a non ridere


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2015)

credo che non finisca neanche la stagione. 

era finito in lega pro, alla cremonese mi pare, e adesso lo richiamano in A.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Empoli, orfano di Sarri passato al Napoli, cerca una nuova guida tecnica. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, a meno di clamorosi ripensamenti il nuovo allenatore dell'Empoli 2015/2016 sarà Marco Giampaolo.



Ma è ancora in giro il mitico Giampaolo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *credo che non finisca neanche la stagione*.
> 
> era finito in lega pro, alla cremonese mi pare, e adesso lo richiamano in A.


Probabile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Bentornato


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ma va ancora in giro Giampaolo?!?


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Empoli, orfano di Sarri passato al Napoli, cerca una nuova guida tecnica. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, a meno di clamorosi ripensamenti il nuovo allenatore dell'Empoli 2015/2016 sarà Marco Giampaolo.



Mi piacerebbe sapere chi è il suo procuratore. Pazzesco che qualcuno ancora lo chiami ad allenare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Giugno 2015)

è un peccato perchè lui è molto bravo,si è anche "diplomato" con uno dei migliori punteggi di sempre a coverciano se non sbaglio,però con la testa a quanto pare non c'è proprio


----------



## Sotiris (9 Giugno 2015)

spiace per l'Empoli, che non mi sta antipatica, si voti al ritorno in B già a giugno!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

Uppo


----------



## Butcher (7 Dicembre 2015)

Non sta facendo nulla, l'Empoli gioca come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non sta facendo nulla, l'Empoli gioca come l'anno scorso.


Esatto, sta beneficiando del lavoro di Sarri. Invece che retrocedere subito quest'anno, probabilmente retrocederà il prossimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non sta facendo nulla, l'Empoli gioca come l'anno scorso.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, sta beneficiando del lavoro di Sarri. Invece che retrocedere subito quest'anno, probabilmente retrocederà il prossimo.



Niente altro da aggiungere.


----------

